# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Burmese loose in the city

## ladywhipple02

So this is fairly close to where I live (though Im outside of city limits in the country). 

http://www.wishtv.com/news/local-new...ove/1192816441

Lots of comments on the WishTV8 Facebook page too 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## bcr229

I swear I've heard that owner's name before.

----------


## RickyNY

Ladywhipple, are you going to help catch this guy?

----------


## Bogertophis

They kept the snake in a "CRATE"?  Owner is not impressing me at all...sadly, he reflects poorly on our community, on all of us.   :Sad:   Poor snake.

QUOTE:
Tarplee says the snake got loose after a friend accidentally left Vine's crate unlocked and she escaped out the back door of his home.
"I was asleep when that happened. We had cracked the back door because we had no heat," Tarplee said. "We had to sleep in the house and we had to get some air in it. She ended up missing in her enclosure."

----------

C.Marie (05-27-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-23-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> They kept the snake in a "CRATE"?  Owner is not impressing me at all...sadly, he reflects poorly on our community, on all of us.    Poor snake.
> 
> QUOTE:
> Tarplee says the snake got loose after a friend accidentally left Vine's crate unlocked and she escaped out the back door of his home.
> "I was asleep when that happened. We had cracked the back door because we had no heat," Tarplee said. "We had to sleep in the house and we had to get some air in it. She ended up missing in her enclosure."



I agree. I'd have respected him more if he just took accountability for HIS snake. HIS snake, HIS responsibility. Leave the comment about the friend out of the conversation, or at least own up to it. Accidents happen, I get that, but own it when the animal is your responsibility. 

I also find it irresponsible, because of the size of the snake, that he waited 5 days to alert neighbors. I'd be pretty angry if my cat, puppy/small dog or whatever went out to pee or play and never came back, only to find out a 14 foot burm was loose somewhere in the neighborhood. 

I hope the snake is found, and uninjured. The "Find it, shoot it" comment is disheartening. It's not the snake's fault...

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),C.Marie (05-27-2018)

----------


## bcr229

> They kept the snake in a "CRATE"?


I wouldn't read too much into that; journalists use incorrect words all the time.  Also to those not in the know a melamine reptile enclosure could very well look like a "crate".

----------

C.Marie (05-27-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wouldn't read too much into that; journalists use incorrect words all the time.  Also to those not in the know a melamine reptile enclosure could very well look like a "crate".


You may be right about that, who knows?  But their comment about having no heat & having to leave the back door open for air makes me wonder IF 
they should be keeping such a snake and HOW they are doing so?  So picturing them keeping the snake literally in a crate isn't a stretch, IMO.

----------


## bcr229

> You may be right about that, who knows?  But their comment about having no heat & having to leave the back door open for air makes me wonder IF 
> they should be keeping such a snake and HOW they are doing so?  So picturing them keeping the snake literally in a crate isn't a stretch, IMO.


The house had no heat/AC, not the enclosure.  The door was open to help ventilate the home.  Odd, yes, but depending on the home's layout maybe there wasn't a window to open in that area.

----------


## Bogertophis

Let's hope the story was just poorly written, as you suggested.  But these days, nothing much surprises me either.
I really hope the snake is found unharmed & not harming anyone's pets in the area.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Update:

https://www.wthr.com/article/the-mis...witter-account

 :ROFL: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Skyrivers

> I agree. I'd have respected him more if he just took accountability for HIS snake. HIS snake, HIS responsibility. Leave the comment about the friend out of the conversation, or at least own up to it. Accidents happen, I get that, but own it when the animal is your responsibility. 
> 
> I also find it irresponsible, because of the size of the snake, that he waited 5 days to alert neighbors. I'd be pretty angry if my cat, puppy/small dog or whatever went out to pee or play and never came back, only to find out a 14 foot burm was loose somewhere in the neighborhood. 
> 
> I hope the snake is found, and uninjured. The "Find it, shoot it" comment is disheartening. It's not the snake's fault...


So many things wrong here. Even the "She's had food handed to her every single day,". I agree that accidents happen. I have had an escapee before. I was frantic till I found her. How long should you wait till you start asking neighbors and then local social media? I think the second day I might start talking to my close neighbors about it and on the local facebook page for lost pets. We are a small community and help each other out when they wonder off. My local PD would also be happy to help (all 5 officers). I wonder if he looked under his own house (crawl space)?

----------


## bcr229

Ok, I'll admit I laughed at the WalMart one.

----------


## zina10

Not good. 

More ammunition for the authorities that would like a outright ban on any "pet" snakes, but esp. giants or any constrictors. 
More bad press. The neighbors and community would welcome and lobby for any such laws, so fighting it will be difficult. 

Here is a video, apparently this news is spreading quickly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UOGNhmDC5k

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> Not good. 
> 
> More ammunition for the authorities that would like a outright ban on any "pet" snakes, but esp. giants or any constrictors. 
> More bad press. The neighbors and community would welcome and lobby for any such laws, so fighting it will be difficult. 
> 
> Here is a video, apparently this news is spreading quickly



They are especially building up the hype that a Indianapolis zoo official stated the snake could very well attack and eat small animals and/or children.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),_zina10_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

> So many things wrong here. Even the "She's had food handed to her every single day,". I agree that accidents happen. I have had an escapee before. I was frantic till I found her. How long should you wait till you start asking neighbors and then local social media? I think the second day I might start talking to my close neighbors about it and on the local facebook page for lost pets. We are a small community and help each other out when they wonder off. My local PD would also be happy to help (all 5 officers). I wonder if he looked under his own house (crawl space)?


Actually, my first thought was to wonder how they knew for certain it's outside.  Even at fourteen ft. I'm thinking it could find a hiding spot, hunker down and be missed in a search, esp. if cold.  I'm hoping the snake is found safe and well and sure wish there was a way to convince the media to put, if not a positive spin on the story, at least something that isn't so negatively biased. :-(

----------


## CottonMouth

It's incredible how a 14 Foot snake can just disappear, they are so skilled. Lol how does one react if they see something like that in their backyard haha?

Can you really blame the media and the Facebook/YouTube comments though? At the end of the day it's still a huge wild snake that does have the capability of killing a child, even an adult. As snake owners we know that would be very rare and highly unlikely. But they don't really know that  and it is still a  wild snake that may now be irritated/stressed and you just never know.

Definitely the owners fault, nothing to do with the snake but I'm just saying this as something to discuss or think about, maybe large snakes like this should require some credentials. Not something the Government can make more money on, but something to do with experience.

I'm sick of hearing about bad owners who have no business owning a particular animal and then the animal ends up paying for it or the Animal Community suffers.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> Can you really blame the media and the Facebook/YouTube comments though? At the end of the day it's still a huge wild snake that does have the capability of killing a child, even an adult. As snake owners we know that would be very rare and highly unlikely. But they don't really know that  and it is still a  wild snake that may now be irritated/stressed and you just never know.



I CAN blame the media for giving only pieces of the story, twisting things so it sounds more sensational, so they can get click counts and page views and whatever else they track. Why can't they actually INFORM the public about animals like this? There were actually a lot of people asking good questions in the comments of these stories - if these animals were legal in Indiana, how someone went about caring for one, where they come from and how someone bought one, how to feed them, etc. It would be nice if, instead of just trying to get attention, the news would educate a bit. Get some information out there, not just snippets of quotes from "zoo personnel" (who could've been the freakin janitor for all we know). 

A lot of people are afraid of snakes because they simply don't know about them. Education is always the first step in relieving fear, with anything.

----------

*bcr229* (05-23-2018),_Kira_ (05-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-31-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

"a friend" forgot to close a crate...

_you_ are responsible, mr. benny tarplee, period. don't use your friend as a scape-goat for actions you did not take to prevent this. why was anyone even allowed to unlock a 14ft snake enclosure without you present, only to forget to lock it?? that's just...stupid!!! that's a _bad_ snake owner! that's an _irresponsible_ snake owner! now your snake will likely get killed or die, and you will be allowed to continue owning animals without consequence.

he adds another ugly mark onto snake owners. shame on you, benny tarplee. i hope you google your name and see this.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-23-2018),_zina10_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> A lot of people are afraid of snakes because they simply don't know about them. Education is always the first step in relieving fear, with anything.


lol so one time i sent out a snapchat of Yellow to a bunch of contacts, and a friend replied telling me never to do that again as he has a "snake phobia." when i told him they're harmless and to just do a bit of research, he said back "what? so every time i'm scared of something i don't know i should just _GOOGLE it!??!?_"

i was like...well in this case, yeah.

we don't talk anymore. lol.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zina10

I agree, the whole "friend" thing just reeks of making excuses.

Not that this even IS a excuse. Who let's their friends mess with their snakes and their enclosures ? I wouldn't even allow that with a corn snake, much less a giant. 

And I also agree that I can't really fault the public and community to be outraged and somewhat freaked out. We quickly forget how it is to have a "fear" like that. It is a very real fear to many people and imagining a 14 foot giant snake that could be hiding ANYWHERE probably causes some people some real issues. They do not know or understand snakes like we do. They know them from horror movies, from sensational news reports.

They obviously don't trust snake keepers, either, and can you fault them? Instead of taking responsibility that dude sits there on his steps barefoot with a baby snake in hand, talking about how much of a sweet heart his escaped Burm is. I'm sorry, but that is not how you do damage control. Stand up when you talk to people, offer real information (not just shes a sweetheart), offer solutions, ask for help, print out friggen info and hand it out if need be. DO SOMETHING to portray yourself and your hobby community as something else then careless idiots. Sigh..

I actually do agree that most Giants and other potentially dangerous snakes should not be able to be owned by just anyone. However, how to go about controlling that without this snow balling into a outright ban of all we love ?? 

I guess all we can do is keep trying to educate, to make the public aware, to proof ourselves as responsible keepers that have our own and others safety as a top priority. 

News such as that is just bad. It shows the snake in a bad light and it certainly shows snake owners in a bad light.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## Crowfingers

It is a shame that people are so negative towards snakes and those that have them as pets - as if owners of snakes don't care for them as much as dog or cat owners. I'm not saying this particular owner is one of those caring types, but I don't know them so I can't judge. 

I do blame the public that the immediate reaction to a missing giant is "OMG, I can't let my kids and pets outside, they'll surely be killed by that monster. They should be banned". However, someones' large dog (Shepard, lab, does not really matter) that is just as capable of killing smaller pets or harming kids usually only elicits comments of "poor dog, must be so scared and lonely" and "I really hope it's found, lets spread the word all over face book and maybe someone will find it". 

Dog attacks / injuries are much more common by far than python attacks, its just ridiculousness to me that people hear the word 'python' and immediately turn to 'man-eater'

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> I actually do agree that most Giants and other potentially dangerous snakes should not be able to be owned by just anyone.



I actually agree with this as well... and not to drag this thread in a completely different direction, but I think some controls - for instance a permit with a fee of some sort - would actually be a way to help somewhat control who will get these animals. I'm not normally a proponent of the government telling folks what to do, but if you're willing to go through the process and pay the money for the animal, you're going to be taking care of it. 

Of course, just like anything, if people really want something, they're going to get it, permits, fines, fees, laws, or not.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-23-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

At least the community seems to be having some fun with it, between the twitter account and this...

https://www.wthr.com/article/petitio...r-loose-python


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-23-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-26-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ....At the end of the day it's still a huge wild snake that does have the capability of killing a child, even an adult. As snake owners we know that would be very rare and highly unlikely. But they don't really know that  and it is still a  wild snake that may now be irritated/stressed and you just never know.
> 
> Definitely the owners fault, nothing to do with the snake but I'm just saying this as something to discuss or think about, maybe large snakes like this should require some credentials. Not something the Government can make more money on, but something to do with experience.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing about bad owners who have no business owning a particular animal and then the animal ends up paying for it or the Animal Community suffers.


The owner sitting there saying "she's a big sweetheart" was really lame & annoyingly false.  When you put tame pet snakes (any kind, any size) on the 
ground, their instincts kick in & they get defensive towards people & pets coming toward them because to them, they may be predators or food, & they 
mostly don't see that well to not make natural mistakes.  

Many years ago when I worked with rattlesnakes (for 20 safe years), I had to have special permits from Fish & Game for a couple that were considered 
"detrimental species" (they were non-local venomous).  Those permits cost money & required F & G to make a yearly home check (to make sure they 
were properly cared for, housed securely in adequate size caging etc), a statement from my exotic vet, & initially an extensive application process with 
my experience, background & purpose for keeping them explained in detail...I also had to provide references.  They rarely gave those permits to people 
who had no paid work experience with the same or similar species, but made an exception for me because of my answers.  

Don't hate me for saying this, but I'd like to see similar regulations for giant snakes, as they are too easy to get for the many who want them for all the 
wrong reasons.  Like venomous, giant snakes are a huge responsibility to work with safely and to house SECURELY, and a huge commitment for their 
lifespan.  I'd be very concerned if my neighbor owned a lion instead of a domestic short-hair,  so I don't really blame the neighbors for their reactions to 
the escape of this large constrictor...the owner has proven himself unworthy.  Another public relations fail for our community that we sure don't need. 

I also think permits help protect the animals involved- things like minimum cage size requirements, help prevent improper care & abuse.

The town where I now reside has a ban on pit-bulls, because people want their community to feel safe.  What you don't regulate can end up producing 
a ban.

----------

CottonMouth (05-23-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I actually agree with this as well... and not to drag this thread in a completely different direction, but I think some controls - for instance a permit with a fee of some sort - would actually be a way to help somewhat control who will get these animals. I'm not normally a proponent of the government telling folks what to do, but if you're willing to go through the process and pay the money for the animal, you're going to be taking care of it. 
> 
> Of course, just like anything, if people really want something, they're going to get it, permits, fines, fees, laws, or not.


Some states have permit requirements and other bans on some species. I don't think that that is a solution though. I think education is! I think it is the responsibility of both breeder and new owner to get educated and share it.

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

Sadly, pretty much all snakes  (and, by association, snake owners) are stigmatized. I find it frustrating, annoying, and ridiculous that the minute people know you own a snake, you are viewed differently. The bigger the snake, the greater the suspicion and distrust. I agree that education is the answer, but a large percentage of the population has no interest WHATsoever in being educated.  It's sad that some owners act irresponsibly and add fuel to the fire by finding (or putting) themselves in a position that makes them (and their snake(s)) the centre of negative media attention. The snake hobby is a HUGE one and the vast majority of hobbyists are intelligent, knowledgeable, individuals who are passionate about their snakes and who practice ideal husbandry for their animals...........where is the media coverage on THESE owners?

I'm not sure that regulation is the answer - I look at what happened to the owners of pit bulls in the U.K. and Quebec.  They were told that by registering their dogs, they'd be exempt from the proposed ban.  Responsible owners of pit bulls and pit bull crosses did just that, they registered their beloved family pets . Big mistake, the bans were initiated, laws were amended and in the U.K., those who had registered their dogs were visited by the police/humane societies and their dogs were seized. The dog was then tested and if it's d.n.a. profile indicated it had more than the accepted percentage of pit bull dna, the dog was (and is) euthanized, regardless of disposition, history, or behaviour. While the law has again changed in Quebec and given the breed a reprieve, this is not the case in the U.K.  Dogs appearing to be pit bull are tested and euthanized.

It's not much of a stretch of the imagination for me to see this happening to certain reptiles.  People tend to make rash decisions when they're frightened, and the media LOVES to build on that fear because it sells copy. It wouldn't take huge numbers of people to initiate municipal bylaw changes, it would only take a few very vocal ones. Reptile owners need to be VERY aware of the impression they are leaving with a public which is, for the most part, hostile. I do believe this attitude is GRADUALLY changing, especially among the younger generation who seem to be far more open to reptiles as pets, but, there's a long ways to go.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Vine the Burmese python has been found safe and sound...

http://www.wishtv.com/news/local-new...hed/1200975951


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Vine the Burmese python has been found safe and sound...
> 
> http://www.wishtv.com/news/local-new...hed/1200975951
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Woohoo!!! The snake wasn't harmed!!! 

Thanks for the update!

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm SO happy to hear the snake was found safe nearby, & without harm to other pets or people.  Stuff like this can bring out the worst in some people, 
hunting the snake to harm it etc.  I will be most interested to hear the legal outcome as well...that "violent & vicious" clause is a pricey one to violate.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-26-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

So I got curious & looked up their town's regulations:  http://www.beechgrove.com/uploads/1/...chapter_90.pdf

He is probably screwed for the fine, at least the way 90.06 (B) reads as to the "exhibit of wild or vicious animals", and I'm also wondering if he 
was supposed to have liability insurance, as it talks about in (I)...?  This may be a very expensive goof.  It really pays to research this stuff BEFORE 
you acquire pets....just because you "didn't know" doesn't mean you'll stay out of hot water.

----------


## Bogertophis

Here's another source:  https://www.wthr.com/article/beech-g...ubject-to-fine  (ouch!)

----------


## Bogertophis

Afterthought:  I don't know why it took so long to find Vine...wouldn't we all have searched every inch of our own property first?  He obviously delayed 
reporting that she was loose, not wanting to face the reactions from neighbors & the town.  So to have her turn up in his own shed just seems like he 
looked everywhere else first, no doubt in a panic, before checking his own shed...?  Really unfortunate, both for him & for all of us not wanting more  
places passing regulations & bans on the creatures we love.  (Lesson:  remember that "snakes go in shed"....how appropriate to find her there, lol.)

----------


## C.Marie

So he found her that's awesome,  just throwing it out there but is it possible that she did go on a small adventure and got spooked and just happened upon the shed? After all locking things doesn't seem to be his strong suite  :Wink:

----------


## Reinz

I wonder if he is going to have to get rid of it since there is a town ordinance.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I am guessing the shed was checked multiple times. Just because the snake was found there doesn't mean it was in there the whole time.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I am guessing the shed was checked multiple times. Just because the snake was found there doesn't mean it was in there the whole time.


Doesn't mean it wasn't, either.  Maybe they thought there was no way the snake could get in there (ie. the door was closed or locked) but the snake found 
a loose board?  Seems less likely to me that the snake really went exploring the area, only to circle back like a homing pigeon...but I guess we'll never know.
I hope the snake wasn't harmed by excessive heat, sheds offer security but the heat really builds up.  We all know that snakes usually choose security over 
the correct temperatures.  Also, the possible scent of wild rodents probably attracted the snake to the shed in the first place.  Pity we can't interview the snake.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Doesn't mean it wasn't, either.  Maybe they thought there was no way the snake could get in there (ie. the door was closed or locked) but the snake found 
> a loose board?  Seems less likely to me that the snake really went exploring the area, only to circle back like a homing pigeon...but I guess we'll never know.
> I hope the snake wasn't harmed by excessive heat, sheds offer security but the heat really builds up.  We all know that snakes usually choose security over 
> the correct temperatures.  Also, the possible scent of wild rodents probably attracted the snake to the shed in the first place.  Pity we can't interview the snake.


Very true. Since the snake is the only one who knows, I guess we never will.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wonder if he is going to have to get rid of it since there is a town ordinance.


I'd be surprised if he currently has custody of the snake, since it's illegal there.  And that's the really bad news for the snake:  it's not that he was a perfect
owner, far from it.  But sometimes when any sort of law enforcement confiscates a snake (whether it's Game & Fish, or local animal control), they may not 
take proper care of it, and may not even care to, while he waits for his court date. (I'm hoping they let a zoo handle it?)

In any event, he'll now be under INTENSE scrutiny as to the security of his "crate" & his methods in general.  I predict he'll be moving...

----------

_Reinz_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

> Vine the Burmese python has been found safe and sound...
> 
> http://www.wishtv.com/news/local-new...hed/1200975951
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So pleased to hear this!!

----------


## Ax01

ok here's an update: the owner has to give up Vine, his 14footer. i don't know their local laws, but seems kinda far reaching since he has to give up all his snakes and own no snakes moving forward; in addition, he surrenders his permit to keep rescue and rehab snakes. a big panic was started, it sucks and this is a bad price for him and community.

https://fox59.com/2018/08/27/owner-o...ine-from-city/



> Owner of Beech Grove python agrees to give up snakes to avoid fine from city
> BEECH GROVE, Ind.  The owner of the Burmese python that infamously got loose in Beech Grove earlier this year has agreed to give up his snakes.
> 
> Owner Benny Tarplee was facing a fine of $2,500 after his python named Vine was loose in the city for several days.
> 
> 
> Tarplee believes the 14-foot snake got out because someone accidentally left her cage unlocked. She was later found under the owners shed, but not before people online had some fun. A parody Twitter account was created in her honor.
> 
> Once Tarplee gets rid of his snakes and signs an affidavit confirming he has done so, the city says it will drop the fine. Additionally, he will have to give up his DNR permit to rehabilitate snakes.
> ...



not sure where this article came up w/ the headline *Beech Grove python owner to give up his snakes to avoid jail time*: https://www.theindychannel.com/news/...-up-his-snakes

----------

*bcr229* (08-29-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-29-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's awfully harsh, IMO, that he's now forced to give up ALL his snakes & have no more...geez!  But this is why you NEVER want to make "bad publicity" 
with your pet snakes to begin with, especially when it comes to giant snakes or hots...so many people are afraid of snakes & even though it's irrational, 
they complain, they vote & they get listened to.   :Sad:

----------

